# Video Diary of a bee colony from swarm capture to harvest



## chiefman (May 18, 2003)

I made this little Video Diary of a bee colony I caught from swarm capture to harvest over 12 weeks. 

I Hope you enjoy it 






*Bee Hive Inspection - Twelve Weeks After the Capture of the Swarm and Honey Harvest *
[video=youtube;x6s1hpz1dXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6s1hpz1dXk[/video]

You will need to watch the other clips I made over the full 12 weeks.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Enjoyed it - I'm a bit further north. We just took off 475 kg.


----------

